

Lift Labs joins Google X - mikeevans
https://plus.google.com/u/0/100524715026356408787/posts/7BrxcW4ovua

======
pushedx
An inspiring video from a young man with this condition.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrWgGj9strs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrWgGj9strs)

------
mik3y
Prev HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7752528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7752528)

Congratulations to Anupam and team!

------
k-mcgrady
Is this related to the Lift startup that makes the habits app or are they just
named the same?

~~~
lepht
That was my initial thought/worry as well, but it looks like Lift.app is safe
from Google acquistruction for now: 'Lift Labs'[0] is the creator of a spoon
that helps parkinson's victims eat, and the bottom of the Lift.app website[1]
gives the company name 'Lift Worldwide',

[0]: [http://www.liftlabsdesign.com/](http://www.liftlabsdesign.com/) [1]:
[https://www.lift.do/](https://www.lift.do/)

~~~
tonystubblebine
I'm so glad this worried you! I'm the @liftapp founder. When we started there
were no startups named Lift. Now the world is rich with L(i/y)fts. It's
insane. Things look good for us (as in we have runway and revenue), so I don't
think you'll be seeing any acquisition news from us.

FWIW, here's the email where we decided on the name and specifically went
looking for other people using it: [http://www.quora.com/Lift-app/How-did-
Lift-app-get-its-name](http://www.quora.com/Lift-app/How-did-Lift-app-get-its-
name)

------
jwr
Lately, as I hear of extremely-cool startups being acquired by Google, I feel
rather sad. I would much rather see them succeed on their own, than disappear
into the belly of Google. And I really can't see how Google, which is an
advertising company, can bring value to this acquisition.

~~~
mousa
You can't see how a company with a bottomless pocket and the most computing
resources can help them achieve their goals?

~~~
jwr
No.

Sure, they can do research on cool stuff. But do you see Google selling and
distributing these utensils anytime soon?

In other words, will this acquisition put more useful devices in the hands of
those who badly need them?

I don't think so.

~~~
robg
They are already selling. This acquisition won't affect that. It will help
them get more publicity with more resources and more expertise. The numbers
will be going up, not down.

~~~
yanma
That seems to be the state currently, but you just never know. BufferBox, a YC
alum, was bought out and subsequently dissolved within a couple of years
despite their momentum before being acquired.

That being said, Google X operates very differently from rest of of
Googleverse.

------
BorisMelnik
I am so happy to hear about this, and about Lift in general. I've had a number
of loved ones effected by this and seeing products that make life even a
little bit easier is just really cool.

------
wastedhours
To my shame I'd never heard of this product before, but looks like epic work.
Congrats on heading to X!

------
robg
Awesome news! Congrats to a great team.

